# Can't use CD-ROM drive properly

## Zyzzyva100

Well, I have pretty much all my other issues worked out now, so I figured I would try to fix my cd-rom.  The problem is that I can only mount and then unmount one disc.  After that, the drive becomes unresponsive (ie can't open it) and I have to reboot the machine.  If I try to remount before rebooting, it says it has, but none of the files or folders actually show up, and the mount option is still available in the menu.

Also, I can't get any media program or cd player etc to see audio cd's or dvds.  I get an error saying there is a cd-rom read or access error/I don't have the right permissions.  I am in the audio and cdrom groups, however, and audio works fine for everything else.  I simply can't figure out what the issue is.  When I am able to munt a cd, it works fine, but otherwise I can't do anything at all.

The drive is a lite-on dvd +/-r/w burner that is about a year old, and I am using KDE as my gui.  So, any ideas on why I can't use the drive properly?

Here is my fstab, not sure where the very last line came from.  I emerged a buch of multimedia stuff while at work today, so it must have come from that.  However, it was broken before that, and is still broken now.

```

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1      /boot      reiserfs   noauto,notail      1 2

/dev/sda3      /      reiserfs   notail         0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      user,noauto,ro      0 0

/dev/sdb1      /mnt/sdb1   ntfs      noauto,ro,user,noexec   1 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

/dev/hdc                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

```

----------

## keyson

Hi.

You have emerged hal and dbus. Hal is the program that gives you the line in the fstab.

It does it by fstab-sync (may say so in the top of the fstab).

Check that hald and dbus is starting in default runlevel.

```
rc-update show
```

If not add them to the default runlevel.

Now remove this line in the fstab

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      user,noauto,ro      0 0 

 

Check that you have a /media directory.

Now it should work.

EDIT: Check the forum for hal dbus ivman for more info.

----------

## Zyzzyva100

Well, at least I can now use cd's normally (now I just have hdc cd burner) instead of that and the cd-rom drive.  I will have to keep looking though, as I still can't play audio discs through it.

Edit:  Well it still locks up after I use it, and I can't eject from the menu.  I think there is still a basic hardware issue here.  (hald and dbus were part of rc-update, so I have that right at least, I think)

----------

## keyson

Check that you are in the cdrom group

```
groups
```

give you a list of what groups you belong to.

Then if you using kscd, don't forget to change the device

it uses to play cd's on.

----------

## Zyzzyva100

Yep, I was already in the cdrom group, and I changed the kscd setting to /dev/hdc, and I still get the same error (I'm assuming its a read error now, since the group settings have been right all along)

----------

## Zyzzyva100

anyone else have any ideas?

my cdrom drive locks up as soon as I try to do something it doesn't like (such as eject from the menu).

----------

## dreadhead

Hi!

Also my CD-Drive locks up when trying to eject it after use... There is no difference if I try to eject it with the eject command or by pressing the eject button on the drive... The CD/DVD gets unmounted but the disc keeps spinning and the LED on the drive keeps flashing until I reboot the Machine...

For example I just tried to burn a DVD with K3B. After creating the image K3B checked the disc and told me to insert an empty one. But I couldn't find a way to open the Drive except rebooting...

When I burn a CD/DVD and the initial Disc is ok to write then everything works fine and the disc gets ejected after the burn process...

----------

## Zyzzyva100

Well I was doing some more searching and reading in the forums, and it looks as though the problem may be caused by ivman and kde 3.4 not getting along.

I tried to unmerge ivman, but it still appeared in rc-update.  Unmerging it seemed to get eject to work with media discs, but when I used data discs, I still couldn't unmount or eject.  Both failed.  I tried it from the console too, all I got was errors that the drive was busy.

----------

## keyson

Hi.

If you check the kiomedia slave in kde. 

Do a 

```
ps aux
```

look at kio_media, then insert a cd and check again.

Now you should have one more but it may start more and that is

the problem. It huggs the cd.

This may due to that the kdebase have been compiled with different hal version.

Do a

```
emerge -Dvp kdebase
```

(if you dont use kde meta. Then its only the kio package)

and look if the hal flag have a + sign on it.

So the revdep-rebuild from gentools and a 'emerge -p --newuse' kan help

you see if something has broken.

EDIT:You can try a recompile of the kdebase.

----------

## Zyzzyva100

Well its working now.  I just unmerged ivman and removed it from rc-update, and now the cd drive works as it whould, I can mount and unmount and eject without problem.

----------

